# Indigo is so Beautiful and Cute. Some new photo's of him..



## LynandIndigo

*Hi. Everyone!!!! I thought i'd share some photo's of Indigo he is really beautiful. Today i got some new photo's of him i think that Indigo loves his photo taken.. Hear are some up dated photo's of Indigo..*

I am so cute..


Hear is my best side.






Another side good side..












Am i so cute








My favorite pillow the light makes my face white but it is yellow












Can you see my spots am i close enough to the camera.




Indi all wet.


Playing on my cage.


Is there a funny budgie in the camera.. Everything is sidewards.


Look at my Spots.


----------



## Arkite

He is pretty indeed!


----------



## LynandIndigo

Arkite said:


> He is pretty indeed!


*Thank you Andy.. Glad you liked Indigo's photo's..*


----------



## aluz

Great photos, Lyn! Your Indi is an amazing model, he looks good from all angles. I love that last photo of him!


----------



## LynandIndigo

aluz said:


> Great photos, Lyn! Your Indi is an amazing model, he looks good from all angles. I love that last photo of him!


*Thank you Aulz Glad that you liked Indigo's new photo's.. *


----------



## LynandIndigo

I added some more photo's


----------



## LynandIndigo

Ill add some more photo's tomorrow.


----------



## Cody

Beautiful as always, he is a perfect model. I love the close up of his spots.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Thank you Cody...


Cody said:


> Beautiful as always, he is a perfect model. I love the close up of his spots.


----------



## Kate C

Indi really is a beautiful bird. I don't think Indi has a bad side, every side is his good side.


----------



## kwatson

What a gorgeous budgie Indi is  You should be very proud of him Lyn, he is perfect!! I love the close up photo


----------



## kimberliee

Oh my goodness he is absolutely gorgeous!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## BirdBrained

He is quite a handsome lad. Are you sure he isn't just in love with the birdy reflecting back to him in the lens?


----------



## kcladyz

I like the one on the bottom with his head tilted


----------



## Alicep

I have seen some really beautiful birds! Indi is very bright and beautiful.


----------



## Jonah

Very pretty pictures Lyn....Indi always looks so good...thanks for sharing...


----------



## LynandIndigo

Kate C said:


> Indi really is a beautiful bird. I don't think Indi has a bad side, every side is his good side.


Thank you Kate glad that you liked the photo's of Indi



kwatson said:


> What a gorgeous budgie Indi is  You should be very proud of him Lyn, he is perfect!! I love the close up photo


Thank you glad you liked the photo's of my budgie Indi he is so cute.



kimberliee said:


> Oh my goodness he is absolutely gorgeous!!! Thanks for sharing


Thank you Glad you liked Indi's photos i am pleased to share my photos of Indi..



BirdBrained said:


> He is quite a handsome lad. Are you sure he isn't just in love with the birdy reflecting back to him in the lens?


Thank you glad you liked the photo's of Indi



kcladyz said:


> I like the one on the bottom with his head tilted


Thank you I am glad that you liked the photo's of Indi he is handsome..



Alicep said:


> I have seen some really beautiful birds! Indi is very bright and beautiful.


Thank you glad you liked the photo's of Indi



jonah said:


> Very pretty pictures Lyn....Indi always looks so good...thanks for sharing...


Thank yo glad you liked the photo's of Indi Randy love to share Indi's photo's..


----------



## SPBudgie

*Beautiful pictures of Beautiful Indi! Thanks for sharing, Lyn.*


----------



## LynandIndigo

SPBudgie said:


> *Beautiful pictures of Beautiful Indi! Thanks for sharing, Lyn.*


Thank you Ollie.. Indi is a joy to take photos I think he loves it...I am glad you liked his photos..


----------



## NanaLucy129

*I think he loves it too. He is such a little ham and he is always center stage to me. What a special bird.*


----------



## Squoby

Wow! He is such a stunningly beautiful budgie! And it looks like he was built for the spotlight!


----------



## LynandIndigo

Squoby said:


> Wow! He is such a stunningly beautiful budgie! And it looks like he was built for the spotlight!


Thank you when you said spot light Indis spots on his face surely say spotlight...I am so lucky to have my dream budgie glad you liked the photos I was only to happy to share them.


----------



## Trimath

Hi Lyn,
Once again you did a wonderful job photographing Indi;I also love the close up of him peering into the camera Great work!


----------



## LynandIndigo

Trimath said:


> Hi Lyn,
> Once again you did a wonderful job photographing Indi;I also love the close up of him peering into the camera Great work!


Thank you I like that photo to...


----------



## LynandIndigo

Thank you everyone.


----------



## Bird01

He's so handsome and fluffy 
I love the 7th picture of him looking all sweet and innocent


----------



## LynandIndigo

Bird01 said:


> He's so handsome and fluffy
> I love the 7th picture of him looking all sweet and innocent


Thank you he does look innocent doesn't he..Glad you liked his photos..They call Indi Innocent eyes...


----------



## Frankie'sFriend

He's lovely as always, Lyn. He has such great expressions and positions.

The first one made me laugh. It looks like he's trying to tip-toe or creep along - maybe he's up to something!


----------



## LynandIndigo

Frankie'sFriend said:


> He's lovely as always, Lyn. He has such great expressions and positions.
> 
> The first one made me laugh. It looks like he's trying to tip-toe or creep along - maybe he's up to something!


Thank you Madonna. Yes i think the first photo is a Classic as he is really up to something when i took that photo he was sneaking up to the camera for mischief.. I laughed at that photo to.. Ill try to get some more funny ones of him. His expression is surely good on his face. Glad you liked his photo's and the first photo made you laugh...


----------



## skittle

Absolutely beautiful colours


----------



## LynandIndigo

skittle said:


> Absolutely beautiful colours


Thank you. I think my boy is beautiful to..I am glad you liked my photos of Indi..


----------



## jellyblue

Every side of Indi is a good side, even when he is wet. So cute, and a real charmer. Thanks for sharing the beautiful photos, Lyn.


----------



## LynandIndigo

jellyblue said:


> Every side of Indi is a good side, even when he is wet. So cute, and a real charmer. Thanks for sharing the beautiful photos, Lyn.


Thank you Susan...


----------



## jean20057

Beautiful as always, Lyn. I love the post-bath photo. Can't wait for the next batch. I love seeing pics of your Indi.


----------



## LynandIndigo

jean20057 said:


> Beautiful as always, Lyn. I love the post-bath photo. Can't wait for the next batch. I love seeing pics of your Indi.


Thank you Kristen. Happy to post Indi's photo's for everyone to see... Indi loves all of the attention..


----------



## FaeryBee

*Wonderful pictures of the most handsome Indigo, Lyn!!
He looks fabulous.*


----------



## LynandIndigo

FaeryBee said:


> *Wonderful pictures of the most handsome Indigo, Lyn!!
> He looks fabulous.*


Thank you Deb..He does look good doesn't he..I am so lucky to have Indi he is so healthy haven't had to take him to the vet for any health worries.. He goes to be wormed in October. Glad that you liked his photos Deb..


----------



## Heletia

He is so very handsome!


----------



## AnimalKaperz

I like the one of him peering into the camera sideways too. Full of character! He's a stunning budgie!


----------



## LynandIndigo

Heletia said:


> He is so very handsome!


Thank you Helen. 



AnimalKaperz said:


> I like the one of him peering into the camera sideways too. Full of character! He's a stunning budgie!


Thank you Lynda. So glad you liked Indigos photos...


----------



## svetlak

Lyn, all of Indi's sides are his best sides He is beyond beautiful!

What an adorable feather ball!


----------



## LynandIndigo

svetlak said:


> Lyn, all of Indi's sides are his best sides He is beyond beautiful!
> 
> What an adorable feather ball!


Thank you Svetlak glad you liked Indigos photos yes he is beautiful which ever way he stands. I love him so much...


----------



## Budgiekeet

He just cant get any better looking . I like him all wet . You are getting really good with your new camera.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Budgiekeet said:


> He just cant get any better looking . I like him all wet . You are getting really good with your new camera.


Thank you Rick yes I am still practicing with my camera learn something every day with it. I am glad you liked Indis photos..he loves the camera...


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies

*Indi, you are looking adorable as always! Momma Lyn sure does take good care of you! :clap:*


----------



## BirdCrazyJill

*He is such a handsome guy!! *


----------



## LynandIndigo

CuteLittleBirdies said:


> *Indi, you are looking adorable as always! Momma Lyn sure does take good care of you! :clap:*


Thank you Lindsey.. Indi is in the lounge room enjoying the sun in front of the window.. It is cold outside with a cool breeze blowing to take Indi out in his cage will wait till a nice day... Glad you liked Indis photos Lindsey...



BirdCrazyJill said:


> *He is such a handsome guy!! *


Thank you Jill..


----------



## SkyBluesMommy

Indi is definitely the king of the castle! Always a joy to see his adorable face.


----------



## LynandIndigo

SkyBluesMommy said:


> Indi is definitely the king of the castle! Always a joy to see his adorable face.


Thank you Julie. Glad you like them ill be posting some more photo's soon took some more today.


----------

